# EI vs. PPS Pro Dosing



## msujohn (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a 40 gallon low tech tank that I am planning to start dosing (with either EI or PPS). I've read many posts about it. It seems like I could go with either approach. Ideally, I would like to only dose weekly (not daily or every day). My thought was to go with the EI approach. I would start out only dosing about 1/2 of what is called for - and watch results before making any adjustments. 


- Are there any concerns with only dosing EI (one time per week)? 
- Or is PPS Pro a better approach?
- Starting out at a 1/2 a dose , is this ok? 
- Can I do water changes 2 times per month with this approach?


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

PPS Pro is more of a dose what is needed approach, which involves more testing, and less dosing. 

EI is dosing more than whats needed and resetting with a WC. Therefore more dosing, less testing. 

Personal preference really. I would recommend starting with low dosing and watch for algae, then upping dosing as needed. There are multiple dosing schedules for EI, I suggest reading on Tom Barr's method. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## msujohn (Sep 7, 2016)

Reading Tom Barr's info was very interesting for non co2 tanks. So it sounds like I do less water changes ( so the co2 doesn't fluctuate), dose weekly macros and micros. Is this correct? I'd like to hear from folks that follow this approach.


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

msujohn said:


> Reading Tom Barr's info was very interesting for non co2 tanks. So it sounds like I do less water changes ( so the co2 doesn't fluctuate), dose weekly macros and micros. Is this correct? I'd like to hear from folks that follow this approach.




Yes

I am having great, manageable growth with this dosing. I only have starter stems in here now (planting a dozen new species tonight when I get home from work) but they grow about 1" per week which means low maintenance!


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I have not read Tom Barr's articles thoroughly, I followed some guidelines I found here for EI but I think it is the same? I dose 1/3 (once a week) macros and micros, not sure about less water changes- it's 50% once a week for me. I do sometimes add root tabs (about once a month). I'm doing such a low dose because I have low light as well as no c02. How's your lighting?


----------

